
Derek Sivers: There are always more than two options - stakent
http://sivers.org/options
======
dschobel
_Go into work 2 hours early, but spend the first 2 hours just setting up your
new company. Use lunch breaks and downtime as well. Do this until the income
from the new company is 50% of your salary, then quit._

I would _really_ recommend _not_ doing this. Anything you do using employer
resources is employer property and can cause major headaches for you down the
road.

~~~
Chickencha
He said it was an option. He didn't say it was necessarily a good one.

~~~
dschobel
It is bad in a totally different way than his other patently silly ones
(become a tour guide in NZ) though because it's not obvious what's wrong with
it unless you know how IP is attributed and the marginal utility of working in
your employer's office vs a starbucks down the street is not worth risking all
of your IP.

The risks with going to NZ and becoming a tour guide are much more obvious.

That is why that option is particularly pernicious.

------
a-priori
"One choice is no choice, two choices is a dilemma, three choices is a good
start." -- Dr. Richard Bandler (?)

(I immediately remembered this quote and tried to track down its source; I'm
not sure if he's the original source, and he's not where I heard it from.)

~~~
sivers
Interesting! Thanks for finding and posting that. I'd never seen that before.
It must have been something I heard years ago and it's been sitting in my head
so long I thought it was mine. :-)

~~~
a-priori
It's a great quote. I think it even applies to political systems.

I just remembered where I originally found that quote: I read it in _Manage
It!_ , published by The Pragmatic Programmers, citing _The Secrets of
Consulting_ by Gerald Weinberg.

 _It must have been something I heard years ago and it's been sitting in my
head so long I thought it was mine._

It happens. That effect even has a name. It's called Cryptomnesia. :-)

------
olliesaunders
Siver's writing is so good you only need to read the title to benefit.

~~~
shrikant
Or so atrocious, he doesn't add anything more than what the title says.

I don't really believe that - he's one of the best people I've had (albeit
limited) correspondence with. There really ARE more than two options. Your
point is well-made :)

------
joubert
option_count = f(scenario_perspective)

------
Tichy
Best illustration ever :-)

